# Performances that we wish were recorded



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

We often see reference on TC to the numerous performances by Maria Callas which we wish had been recorded, but what other performances are you aware of which would be fascinating to hear? I ask this because last night I came across an intriguing run of 3 performances of _Die Walkure_ at the Met in 1975 with Rita Hunter as Brunnhilde, Jon Vickers as Siegmund, Donald McIntyre as Wotan AND Birgit Nilsson singing Sieglinde! Ohh, and the conductor was Sixten Ehrling. Apparently Nilsson was substituting for an indisposed Leonie Rysanek.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Corelli as Otello would have been the cherry on top of the cake. He almost made it. Too bad it never actually occurred.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Is this roles they never recorded because they didn't sing the role, or roles they sang but that weren't recorded? Or either?

N.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Is this roles they never recorded because they didn't sing the role, or roles they sang but that weren't recorded? Or either?
> 
> N.


Roles that they sang but weren't recorded. More specifically I was thinking about interesting castings of an opera that did occur.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

For the fans of musical theatre the most important recording is the orignal cast. Usually recorded within a week or two of opening and with few changes to how it was performed on stage.

Now if only we had elctronic recording in 1XXX...


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think I would be most likely to choose a recording from the 20s or 30s when live recordings were pretty much rarities.

A complete Norma, Trovatore or Gioconda with Rosa Ponselle.

What about the premiere of La Forza del Destino at the Met in 1918 with Ponselle and Caruso?

N.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm going to take the question with a much wider margin of error and say that if there were one performance I wish had been recorded it would have been the Schuppanzigh string quartet premiering any of the late Beethoven quartets. Oh, to have been there !


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I would wish for complete recordings of: 

Claudia Muzio in La Traviata, Adriana Lecouvreur and Andrea Chenier. 
Rosa Ponselle in La Vestale
Dame Maggie Teyte in Salomé (Strauss)
Frida Leider in Parsifal
Tito Schipa in Werther


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Elena Souliotis * both _Leonoras's_ (Forza / Trovatore ) and _Amalia _(Ballo)


----------



## SingingMoore (Jun 5, 2015)

^Yes! I totally agree


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> *Elena Souliotis * both _Leonoras's_ (Forza / Trovatore ) and _Amalia _(Ballo)


There is a Souliotis live Forza, on Ars Vocalis.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> There is a Souliotis live Forza, on Ars Vocalis.
> 
> N.


I know, I have it but a studio recording on Decca should have been made


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have been somewhat disappointed with what the met is deciding to do live in HD transmissions of. I have a subscribtion to their on demand service, so I really want them to be broadcasting certain operas (as only those make their way onto the subscribtion service). For example this upcoming season, Madama Butterfly again? And that ridiculous Zeffirelli Turandot production from the 80s? Why? I really hoped they would have put the Abduction from the Seraglio on the list to broadcast, seeing as they don't have _any_ recordings of it in their catalog. 
As of the season that just passed, I really wish they had recorded Shostakovich's Lady MacBeth of Mtsensk, and Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress. 
I really wish they had broadcasted the 2013 Norma, as they do't have any Norma's in the catalog. I also really want to see the 2013 Dialoges des Carmelites, and wish they had recorded that.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw a stunning performance of SALOME this past February at Virginia Opera that I wish I had a recording of -- a video recording if possible, but I'd definitely settle for an audio recording if it were available. Oh well, maybe someday one will turn up. After all, you do find the most surprising stuff on Youtube.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

deleted post deleted post


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

IN deference to the above I will also delete my reply though I've no idea why you chose to do so?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw the most amazing Pelleas et Melisande late last year in London with the Philharmonia conducted by Salonen. It was a crying shame it was never recorded. I very much doubt I'll hear it sung so well again. Also Salonen's reading of the score was sensational.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

most of Sutherland's pre-Bonynge performances (when she was a spinto/dramatic soprano who sung into the lower register more eagerly)


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Giulio Cesare with Natalie Dessay...


----------

